

Show HN: Android Time Machine Locker App – Cast Photo to Friends' Lockscreen - persizt
http://persizt.com/timemachinelocker/
It is our Android lock screen app that allow photo casting to your friends&#x27; lock screen and the app also able to auto select your most memorable photos to your lock screen.
======
persizt
It is an Android lock screen app that allow you to cast photo to friends' lock
screen directly. The app also able to auto pick your most memorable photo to
your lock screen

